# [BOOT ANIMATION] [Updated] Droid Bionic Eye



## barczakmark

Hello!

Since most of our experience of the droid bionic has been F5ing droid-life and checking @MDB228 every 20 minutes, I thought I'd throw this together yesterday.

The eye was made off of Mr. Blurrycam images of the droid bionic eye which I reconstructed in Blender (the best for free 3D rendering!)

Here is a video of the animation:






And, since it is no fun to find a bootanimation with the wrong resolution, I've included all the resolutions I can think of for android devices. I only have a 854x480 device to test on, but all were made in the same process, so they should all work correctly (I hope!! 0.0 )

ENJOY!

*FLASH IN CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY*

*480x320* - http://www.mediafire.com/?680m3udy3x4dwz3

*800x480* - http://www.mediafire.com/?dxlijcyiobux9ym

*854x480* - http://www.mediafire.com/?b6osmc9sef92s7f

*960x540* - http://www.mediafire.com/?jyfyfg42rn2a32z

*1024x600* - http://www.mediafire.com/?6prdgv6bd61um63

*1280x800* - http://www.mediafire.com/?39v6b67v4of4dkx


----------



## pokedroid

Super impressed with your method!


----------



## barczakmark

pokedroid said:


> Super impressed with your method!


much appreciated!! I've been trying to find some way to combine blender and android lately, so I will definitely have more up soon! 

(only downside is how fast some newer androids boot! sometimes there's just not enough time for a good ol' boot animation anymore! ^.^ haha )


----------



## adroidman

just to check.... we just flash this in CWM right?


----------



## barczakmark

adroidman said:


> just to check.... we just flash this in CWM right?


Actually these are changes to be done by hand, but I'll look into making flashable zips for them tonight 

To install by hand:

1 Rename the file download to bootanimation.zip 
2 Set up the android sdk if you haven't already
3 cd into the /platform-tools folder of the sdk 
4 place the bootanimation.zip into the platform-tools folder
5 ./adb push (or adb push on windows cmd) bootanimation.zip /data/local/
6 ./adb reboot 
7 enjoy!

if you need help setting up the sdk or better directions or anything just shout.


----------



## adroidman

Ok cool and yea I have the SDK and all that jazz  You should let me know if you make the flashable zip.


----------



## barczakmark

adroidman said:


> Ok cool and yea I have the SDK and all that jazz  You should let me know if you make the flashable zip.


Updated OP with flashable zips!


----------



## SpinningHook

I can confirm that the 854x480 version works in conjunction with MIUI4DX quite nicely. Nice work, sir.


----------



## olivernorth

Hi!

I am running CM7 RC1 for the Moto Droid and trying to install the 845x480 version. I used Clockwork Mod/Recovery and got a affirmitive install message but I still see the teal CM7 Android skateboarder as my boot animation. Can you help?

Thanks,
OliverNorth


----------



## barczakmark

"SpinningHook said:


> I can confirm that the 854x480 version works in conjunction with MIUI4DX quite nicely. Nice work, sir.


Thanks for the confirmation!  I was afraid I'd start this thread and have nothing but installation failures because I can't test these myself


----------



## barczakmark

"olivernorth said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am running CM7 RC1 for the Moto Droid and trying to install the 845x480 version. I used Clockwork Mod/Recovery and got a affirmitive install message but I still see the teal CM7 Android skateboarder as my boot animation. Can you help?
> 
> Thanks,
> OliverNorth


Sure, feel free to message me with any issues and we'll get it working


----------



## spc_hicks09

Is there any way you could explain what resolutions are for what devices? I have no idea what the resolution would be for the OG Droid.


----------



## doomedromance

spc_hicks09 said:


> Is there any way you could explain what resolutions are for what devices? I have no idea what the resolution would be for the OG Droid.


854x480 for the Droid 1,2, X


----------



## spc_hicks09

doomedromance said:


> 854x480 for the Droid 1,2, X


Weird, tried that one and it didn't work, all I would get is a black screen. 800x480 worked though.


----------



## SpinningHook

barczakmark said:


> Thanks for the confirmation!  I was afraid I'd start this thread and have nothing but installation failures because I can't test these myself


No problem. If I can get myself to remember to, I will try it on my Droid 1 this evening and let you know how that goes, as well.


----------



## DarkDreamer13

Just wanted to say thanks for this! I was tired of HeXen's ba, and I like this one MUCH better!


----------



## barczakmark

DarkDreamer13 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this! I was tired of HeXen's ba, and I like this one MUCH better!


Awesome! thanks for trying it out, and I'm glad you like it!


----------



## isaacsg

This didn't work for me. Thunderbolt running bamf sense 3 rc4.9 it just did nothing. My ba stayed the same.


----------



## Killimansorrow

Isaacsg, just download the .zip file, make sure it's named bootanimation.zip (make sure you don't accidentally name it "bootanimation.zip.zip"), get a file explorer app with SU permissions (like RootExplorer) so you can go to /system/media, replace the old bootanimation.zip file with this new one, after you mount R/W, and make sure the permissions on the new bootanimation are rw-r--r--. Hope that works for you. Let me know.


----------



## crkdvnm

Killimansorrow said:


> Isaacsg, just download the .zip file, make sure it's named bootanimation.zip (make sure you don't accidentally name it "bootanimation.zip.zip"), get a file explorer app with SU permissions (like RootExplorer) so you can go to /system/media, replace the old bootanimation.zip file with this new one, after you mount R/W, and make sure the permissions on the new bootanimation are rw-r--r--. Hope that works for you. Let me know.


Didnt work for me either on the same rom. Tried flashing, and also moving it to system media. Nothing. Please help

EDIT: Open the zip file, go into data, extract that bootanimation.zip and put it in system/media. That worked for me


----------

